# Bad Alignment Or Strut Rub



## PJC (Jan 30, 2012)

I recently picked up a 2006 A4 and the front tires are worn on the inside, Ive attached a picture there are no marks on the sidewall and I dont see anything on the struts but I havent had the chance to take the wheel off to get a better look.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Check all front and rear suspension components first, replace what's needed, buy new tires, then get an alignment.


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

If your front end is all original, then you really should invest in a strut rub kit, and alignment plus tires. I have seen way too many fronts where poeple tried to resolve by alignment only.


Are you having this wear on the rear as well? Is your suspension stock?

mike
dms


----------

